# Need Pics



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

I would go to the vandykes website and look at them forms. 

You might also try taxidermy.net and look in the gamehead section.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

outdoorlife3, i have some custom deer mounts on my website www.animalworkstaxidermy.com , if you want something thats original, look in hunting magazines, books etc. and find a pose or a picture of a deer you like and take it to a wildlife artist and have them re-create it in a mount


----------



## tntaxidermy (Nov 21, 2008)

i hightly recommend the wall pedestal type mounts. they add a lot more life and flare to the standard wall mounts. you can have the deer turned more and you get more shoulder, plus the back side should be finished nicely as well. thats what im doing on my deer this year and my customers have been very happy with them. I think its a great way to go if you are still planning to have the deer put on the wall.
Tyler

you can also see some different poses and forms on my website www.tntaxidermy.com


----------



## outdoorlife3 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks guys...still trying to decide, but you guys have been very helpful


----------



## Komato (Jan 8, 2009)

...


----------

